# Acres in the front side of Vail?



## UserName (Sep 7, 2007)

37


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

UserName said:


> 37



W/E


----------



## UserName (Sep 7, 2007)

Total Skiable Area: 5,289 acres/2,141 hec
Front Side: 1,627 acres/658 hec
Back Bowls: 3,017 acres/1,221 hec
Blue Sky Basin: 645 acres/261 hec


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks



UserName said:


> Total Skiable Area: 5,289 acres/2,141 hec
> Front Side: 1,627 acres/658 hec
> Back Bowls: 3,017 acres/1,221 hec
> Blue Sky Basin: 645 acres/261 hec


----------

